# Build a Bike for Fitness



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok so in the name of getting fitter than a fit thing with extra fit added I bought a road bike frame a few months ago. Suffice to say I have never built a bicycle before and after hours and hours of technical decision making, consulting reference books etc i came up with a project plan and drawing:










Ok - undaunted by the fact this may or may not represent the finished object, off I went.

First job was to combine this:










With this:










Which eventually equalled this........










Now if its of any interest the spec was.......
Planet x - Superlight Team Alu frame
Fulcrum 5's (campag) for wheels
Schwalbe luganos for the tyres
FSA 44cm oversize bars with the top tube flattened
FSA offset stem
Planet x spacer kit for the steerer
True Temper Carbon Forks
Charge spoon saddle (in white!!)

So Groupset next, brakes, pedals and thats her ready to ride!!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

So fast forward a load of weeks (in a timewarp kinda stylee) and we have this:

This has taken forever to do....... No excuses but having never built a bike from scratch before so some stuff took ages! Indexing the gears and running the cables on the ergo-powers was not an overly simple task for instance but you live and learn! 

Finished now, here's the final result!

PS seatpost is only that high because I have had it clamped in the workstand!



























































































:thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

If looks are anything to go by then its a winner :thumb:

Have no idea about the technical bits.......


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Thats a cracking bit of kit you got there and fair play to you for building from scratch!

Planet X bikes are very good and I have long hankered over one of there carbon ultegra 1000 pound bargains!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers guys, its really not that hard, would you believe the best help I had was buying a workstand to support the bike, amazing how much you can get done when you don't have to balance the sodding thing!

Chunky - the £1k Carbon bike is regarded as something of an absolute bargain at that spec/ price. If I was a shimano guy I would have been sorely tempted! I seriously reckon they can't be making much on those bikes at all!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice G :thumb:

Planet X bikes are great value and the packages they do are well regarded. They use molds in the far east that are used by quite a few other CF companies, so the costs are pretty low, but thats not to say they arent excellent quality as well.

My first real road bike was a Trek alu frame, and its still in use as my single speed hack bike now. Let me know how that saddle does, as I've been looking at trying one on the Trek for a while, as I hear they are very comfortable.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice G :thumb:
> 
> Planet X bikes are great value and the packages they do are well regarded. They use molds in the far east that are used by quite a few other CF companies, so the costs are pretty low, but thats not to say they arent excellent quality as well.
> 
> My first real road bike was a Trek alu frame, and its still in use as my single speed hack bike now. Let me know how that saddle does, as I've been looking at trying one on the Trek for a while, as I hear they are very comfortable.


Cheers Damon, chose the Spoon as its pressure relief channel is meant to be very comfy, not too light but not too heavy either (the Ti rails help) and as saddles go its reasonable in price!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I was looking at the Adamo saddle for its unique design, but couldnt bring myself to drop that amount on one to try it out....

Enjoy your new ride 

BTW - I plan some long rides this year so if you are up for a ride one day, then let me know. Riding with someone else is far more fun. Alternatively there are plenty of good sportive rides around for some big organised rides


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

not a fan of road bikes, But WOW that is a very nice bit of kit. how much did the stand set you back ?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers guys, its really not that hard, would you believe the best help I had was buying a workstand to support the bike, amazing how much you can get done when you don't have to balance the sodding thing!
> 
> Chunky - the £1k Carbon bike is regarded as something of an absolute bargain at that spec/ price. If I was a shimano guy I would have been sorely tempted! I seriously reckon they can't be making much on those bikes at all!


Yeah i know it is. If I could have stretched to it I would have got it when i got my last bike but I just could not afford to drop a grand on a bike!

Wish i'd had a bit more forsight though as by the time i'd upped the spec of the bike I chose it would have only been a bit more to buy it:lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lump said:


> not a fan of road bikes, But WOW that is a very nice bit of kit. how much did the stand set you back ?


 Wiggle have the slightly newer version of it here:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Minoura_RS-5000_Workstand/5360011477/



Bigpikle said:


> I was looking at the Adamo saddle for its unique design, but couldnt bring myself to drop that amount on one to try it out....
> 
> Enjoy your new ride
> 
> BTW - I plan some long rides this year so if you are up for a ride one day, then let me know. Riding with someone else is far more fun. Alternatively there are plenty of good sportive rides around for some big organised rides


Will do, we could split the distance between us and meet up!



chunkytfg said:


> Yeah i know it is. If I could have stretched to it I would have got it when i got my last bike but I just could not afford to drop a grand on a bike!
> 
> Wish i'd had a bit more forsight though as by the time i'd upped the spec of the bike I chose it would have only been a bit more to buy it:lol:


Thats the beauty of building up from parts, you can choose every single bit! ends up a bit unique to you though like this one !


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Thats the beauty of building up from parts, you can choose every single bit! ends up a bit unique to you though like this one !


Agreed. would love to have that option. I went for a standard bike but with an upgrade from tiagra to 105 with different tyres, saddle etc.


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

wow cool ride, well done.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice - been running a charge saddle on my road bike for a about 1500 miles now and it is pretty good.

Have been deliberating which frame to get for weeks now but still can't decide.

Keep us updated on how you find the Racing 5's as my LBS have been talking me into getting a set of 3's.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I was looking at the Fulcrum's as well, but ChainReaction put the Easton EA90 SL's on offer at half price for a day and I was lucky enough to bag a pair. The Fulcrums look really nice wheels though.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a beautiful bike, good skills!


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice build, looks well-coordinated. What's the ride like? 

Didn't build it myself, but specced up a Look KG231 with Ultegra group and Mavic rims nearly ten years ago. My brother just had a Racelight (TK2?) frame built up in to a very nice bike.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers the ride is very direct, eg steering is instant, ride is hard but not uncomfortable and the only down side is the loud freehub but thats campag for you!!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers the ride is *very direct, eg steering is instant, ride is hard but not uncomfortable* and the only down side is the loud freehub but thats campag for you!!!!


thats an alu frame for you...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> thats an alu frame for you...


Should have gone Carbon eh?:wave:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Not necessarily, that's why I asked. Used to be that aluminium frames had the reputation for being harsh but these days they can be quite compliant yet stiff. Conversely, carbon frames have become quite stiff at the price of compliance and comfort. 

My Look frame has carbon tubes into alu lugs. It's a bit old-skool these days and has a *lot* of lateral flex. Quite efficient at the bottom bracket but I wouldn't choose it to sprint or do a lot of climbing now, theres a good inch of flex at the bars when honking or sprinting hard! Didn't stop Sean Kelly winning sh1t loads of races with a similar TVT frame but then he was a double-hard [email protected]! My frame does have a super smooth ride though, glides over the road. Vittoria Evo Corsa CX tyres are fantastic by the way, like upgrading your car's suspension and tyres all in one.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Schnorbitz said:


> Not necessarily, that's why I asked. Used to be that aluminium frames had the reputation for being harsh but these days they can be quite compliant yet stiff. Conversely, carbon frames have become quite stiff at the price of compliance and comfort.
> 
> My Look frame has carbon tubes into alu lugs. It's a bit old-skool these days and has a *lot* of lateral flex. Quite efficient at the bottom bracket but I wouldn't choose it to sprint or do a lot of climbing now, theres a good inch of flex at the bars when honking or sprinting hard! Didn't stop Sean Kelly winning sh1t loads of races with a similar TVT frame but then he was a double-hard [email protected]! My frame does have a super smooth ride though, glides over the road. Vittoria Evo Corsa CX tyres are fantastic by the way, like upgrading your car's suspension and tyres all in one.


Thanks for that, those corsa's get a great rep everywhere!!!:wave:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Should have gone Carbon eh?:wave:


Depends if thats what he likes though.

Edit- Sorry forgot you were the OP! lol


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I like both - they are just different.

I have a custom built Look 386, and it does ride very differently to my alu Trek frame, but as you said, the alu is very stiff and direct and responsive. CF has a limited life and if you crash you may be severely f***ed...


----------

